

Google's I'm feeling lucky button is feeling Hungry (mouse over) - harisenbon
https://www.google.com/?m=rotatingbuttons

======
bashzor
Oh hey, welcome to the internet. Yup, Google changed the I'm feeling lucky
button a while ago.

~~~
lewispollard
I've never seen it, perhaps because they haven't made the change to
google.co.uk

